

Announcing StartupBus America 2013 - imrehg
http://blog.startupbus.com/announcing-startupbus-america-2013

======
imrehg
I was on the 2011 Silicon Valley bus, it was an amazing experience, I think
everyone with a little experimenting spirit should try it once :)

Our team made it to the finals, though haven't won. I still keep in touch with
at least a dozen people on a regular basis, across the globe.

------
terryh
I can't read on a bus, not to mention launching a startup.

